# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 5e/Next Player Character Species (KutS)

## Catullus64

These are the playable species for my new sword-and-planet 5e setting, Kingdom under the Sun. If you're interested in the setting lore behind these species, check out my ongoing thread in the World-Building subforum: https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...8#post25651578

These are not intended to be used with the various OneD&D changes, but they do lack racial ability modifiers. Assume every species gets a +2/+1 to allocate freely. I haven't yet decided how many languages there are.

*Spoiler: Human*
Show


Humans, originating on earth, have spread to also populate Moon, Mercury, and Venus, thus making up the Kingdom under the Sun. A physical description should not be necessary.

*Age*: Humans reach adulthood in their late teens and live less than a century.
*Size*: Your size is Medium.
*Speed*: Your walking speed is 30 feet.
*Home Planet*: Humans occupy no less than four worlds within the cosmos. Choose where you come from, then choose one skill, one tool, and one feat from your planet's list.
*Skills*
Earth: Arcana, History, InvestigationMoon: Intimidation, Survival, StealthMercury: Persuasion, Deception, Sleight of HandVenus: Performance, Religion, Nature
*Tools*
Earth: Tinker's Tools, Cartographer's Tools, HarpMoon: Smith's Tools, Dice Set, Land VehiclesMercury: Flute, Navigator's Tools, Alchemist's SuppliesVenus: Lute, Cook's Utensils, Calligrapher's Supplies
*Feats*
Earth: Heavy Armor Master, Gunner, Skill Expert, LuckyMoon: Savage Attacker, Alert, Martial Adept, Mage SlayerMercury: Philosophic Adept*, Mobile, Keen Mind, SkulkerVenus: Magic Initiate (Cleric), Inspiring Leader, War Caster, Healer 

*Homebrewed feat for this setting; essentially equivalent to Eldritch Adept.



*Spoiler: Solar*
Show


Solars are nomads who travel the asteroid belt, gliding on the solar winds and preying upon the shipping lanes of the celestial rivers. They are creatures of avian-shape, but their winged forelimbs also have small hands. They are leathery, with mouths that are invisible while closed.

*Age:* Solars reach adulthood sometime around 100 years of age. If there is a natural limit on their lifespan, it has never been observed or recorded.
*Size:* Your size is Medium.
*Speed:* Your walking speed is 30 feet.
*Limited Flight*: Solars are capable of true flight only upon the solar winds of deep space. On such winds, they can fly through the aether as swift as any spaceship. In other conditions, however, their wings can allow them to glide. You do not take damage from falling, unless you are grappled, restrained, or incapacitated. Furthermore, if you fall upwards of 10 feet, and are not grappled, restrained, or incapacitated, you can glide a horizontal distance of 1 foot for every 2 vertical feet of the fall, up to a maximum of 30 horizontal feet.
*Child of Sol*: You have resistance to radiant damage, and advantage on all saving throws you make against the Blinded condition.
*Nomadic Training*: You gain proficiency in one of the following skills: Animal Handling, Stealth, or Religion
*Acid Spit*: You have natural glands of acidic saliva, which you can use to make ranged weapon attacks. This weapon has a normal range of 60 feet and no long range. It deals 1d6 acid damage on a hit. When a creature is hit by this attack, it also takes 1d4 acid damage at the start of its next turn.



*Spoiler: Martian/Venusian*
Show


The Martians once held the greatest empire in the cosmos. Even fallen from that state, however, they are formidable in warfare and sorcery. They appear similar to humans in most respects, but have birdlike hips, reverse-knees, pointed ears, and solid black eyes. Venusians are culturally distinct from Martians, though biologically the same.

*Age*: Martians and Venusians reach adulthood in their mid-50s. Venusians can live up to six centuries, while Martians can live as long as eight.
*Size*: Your size is Medium.
*Speed*: Your walking speed is 35 feet.
*Spatial Jaunt*: While not innate to every Martian or Venusian, it is considered an essential skill for those of an adventurous bent. As a bonus action, you can teleport up to 30 feet to a space you can see. When you use this feature, you become invisible until the end of the current turn. Once you have used this feature, you cannot use it again until you have finished a short or long rest.
*Minor Telepathy*: You can communicate short utterances telepathically to any creature within 60 feet who can understand at least one language. If you use your action when communicating to a creature, you can allow them a short response, even if they lack telepathic powers of their own.
*Resilient Soul*: You have resistance to psychic damage.
*Blessing of Mars (Martian Only)*: You gain proficiency with two Simple or Martial weapons of your choice. While wielding a simple or martial weapon with which you are proficient, you have a +1 bonus to Armor Class. 
*Blessing of Venus (Venusian Only)*: You have advantage on saving throws to avoid being charmed or to end the charmed condition on yourself.



*Spoiler: Mercurian*
Show


Mercurians, the first race from beyond earth to make contact with humans, are small creatures. They are like little people with fully opposable toes, and thick hair on their faces and backs.

*Age:* Mercurians reach adulthood around the age of 8, and live to be around 50.
*Size*: Your size is Small.
*Speed*: Your walking speed is 25 feet. When you have all four limbs free, your walking speed becomes 40 feet. You have a climbing speed equal to your walking speed.
*Nimbleness*: You can move through the space of a creature whose size is larger than yours.
*Mercurial Lore*: Whenever you make an Intelligence check related to magical, alchemical, or technological items, you can add twice your proficiency bonus instead of any other proficiency bonus that may apply.
*Camouflage:* You can use an action to adapt the color and texture of your back fur to your surroundings. When you do so, you become Heavily Obscured until you move or take any action other than the Hide action.



*Spoiler: Saturnian*
Show


The Saturnians are a conquered people, who mostly serve as laborers and shock troops for their Martian rulers. They are large, grey-skinned creatures, with six very thick legs, a centaur-like torso with two powerful arms, and a somewhat bovine head.

*Age:* Saturnians reach adulthood in their mid-20s, and live between one and two centuries.
*Size:* Your size is Large. Whenever you make a damage roll with a melee weapon sized for you, roll the weapon's damage dice twice and add the results together.
*Speed*: Your walking speed is 30 feet.
*Immoveable:* You have advantage on saving throws against effects that would knock you prone or forcibly push or pull you.
*Thunderous Charge:*When you move 20 feet or more in a straight line towards a creature and then hit it with a melee weapon attack, you can force the creature to make a Strength saving throw, DC = 8 + your Strength bonus + your proficiency bonus. On a failed save, the creature is knocked prone or pushed back 5 feet, your choice.
*Demands of Size:* You must eat and drink four times as much as other characters to remain healthy. Additionally, when spending Hit Dice to regain Hit Points as part of a short rest, you must roll each die twice and take the lower result. Weapons and armor must be sized to fit, you costing 30% more to make than those for Medium-sized creatures.



*Spoiler: Jovian*
Show


Jovians are a fiercely free people since their liberation from the Martians. They are short but very compact in response to the great gravity of their world. They are humanoid in shape, with chitinous skin ranging in hue from black to dark greens and blues.

*Age:* Jovians reach adulthood in their mid-50s, and can live to be up to 300 years old.
*Size:* Your size is Small. However, you can use Heavy weapons as if you were a Medium creature.
*Speed:* Your walking speed is 25 feet.
*Jovian Toughness*: Your Hit Point Maximum increases by 1, and increases by an additional 1 each time you gain a level.
*Children of the Storm God:* You have resistance to lightning damage.
*Stout-Hearted:* You have advantage on saving throws you make against being frightened, or to end the frightened condition on yourself.
*Tool Training*: You gain proficiency with either Smith's tools, Jewelcrafter's Tools, or Tinker's Tools.
*Ballistic Modification:* Once during a short or long rest, you can tinker with a ranged weapon with which you are proficient. For a number of attacks equal to your proficiency bonus, the weapon's normal range is doubled, and it gains a +1 bonus to hit and damage. A weapon must use all of these enhanced shots before it can receive more.



*Spoiler: Uranian*
Show


Uranians are a tribal people, accustomed to life in the mountainous highlands of their homeworld. They have accomplished space travel at a remarkably early civilizational stage, after learning to harness the great space-birds who nest in their mountains. They are neanderthal-like humanoids with flat faces and short curling horns.

*Age*: Uranians have life cycles similar to those of humans.
*Size*: Your size is Medium.
*Speed*: Your walking speed is 30 feet. You have a climb speed equal to your walking speed.
*Thick Skin:* When not wearing armor, your Armor Class is 13 + your Dexterity modifier.
*Horns:* Your horns are natural weapons which deal 1d4 piercing damage, and you can use them to make Unarmed Strikes. You can make one attack with your horns as a bonus action on your turn.
*Survivalist:* You gain proficiency with two skills from the following list: Acrobatics, Animal Handling, Athletics, Perception, Stealth, Survival
*Skyfarer*: You gain proficiency with Space Vehicles.



*Spoiler: Neptunian*
Show


The Martians may claim to rule the surface of Neptune, but its bottomless oceans are truly controlled by its native people. They are humanoid creatures with finned feet, webbed fingers, and colorful feather-like spines on their limbs and backs.

*Age*: Neptunians reach maturity around the age of 4, and live into their mid-60s
*Size:* Your size is Medium.
*Speed:* Your walking speed is 25 feet. You also have a swimming speed equal to your walking speed +15.
*Limited Amphibiousness:* You can breathe both air and water, but you must be regularly immersed in water to survive. If you go more than 8 hours without being fully immersed in water, you must make a DC 12 Constitution saving throw or suffer 1 level of exhaustion. For every subsequent 8 hours out of water, you must repeat this save with the DC increased by 2. While exhausted in this way, you cannot benefit from a long rest unless at least 1 hour of that rest is spent in water.
*Darkvision*: Your eyes can be adjusted to see in the sunless ocean deeps of Neptune. As an action, you can gain special darkvision, which allows you to see normally in darkness or dim light out to a distance of 60 feet. While you have this darkvision, you have disadvantage on attack rolls and Wisdom (Perception) checks while in bright light, or against objects and creatures in bright light. You can use another action to end this Darkvision.
*Venomous Spines:* Whenever a creature hits you with a melee weapon attack or grapples you, you can use your reaction to cause that creature to take 1d4 piercing damage. A creature that takes this damage must then make a Constitution saving throw with a DC equal to 8 + your proficiency bonus + your Constitution modifier. On a failed save, the creature is Poisoned until the end of its next turn. While poisoned in this way, the creature automatically succeeds on any further saving throws against this feature.
*Depths Dweller:* You have resistance to cold damage.

----------

